# Pictures Gone Sideways



## skilletlicker (Oct 10, 2021)

I had to get a new phone. Never had this problem with the old one.
Here is the original picture. It is3000(width) x 4000(height) pixels and 1.61MB. It displays correctly on my phone and desktop but sideways in a DC post. Seemed only logical to assume DC was changing the image for some reason.

The image below was edited in Google Photos to rotate the original 90°.

The image below is the original cropped in Google Photos resulting in 2872(w) x 2746(h); file size 606KB.

Then I decided to try editing in GIMP but that program immediately told me that the XIF file was rotated and gave me the option to export the original without rotation, which I did. That image is displayed below. Pixels 3000 x 4000. Size 1.79MB.

So now I'm confuseder than I ever wuz. It seems the new phone is tricking me and the solution is to use the Gimp export trick every time. Can anybody shed more light on this?


----------



## skilletlicker (Oct 10, 2021)

After the first post I googled, "Why does my phone take sideways pictures?" One of the results was a page titled "Fix Sideways Or Upside Down Images" by edublogs.org. It says:


> Photos taken on smartphones, tablets and some cameras can look great on your device but appear upside down or sideways when uploaded to a post or page because the device stores the image’s orientation in the EXIF metadata and *not all software is able to read the metadata*.


Then there's talk about block editor or classic editor which I don't understand at all. Then it says:


> WHAT TO DO ABOUT IT
> The solution is to always take your photos and videos by holding the device in landscape mode with the home button on the right.
> 
> This is the only way these devices know how to take pictures without rotation issues.


My question is, if my old, cheaper, dumber, now obsolete phone could take a picture in "portrait," how come my new, smarter, much more expensive phone can't do it?

Is there any way that DC's software could be taught to "*read the metadata*?" 
Asked as if I really understood the question.


----------



## taxlady (Oct 11, 2021)

Now I understand. I take almost all of my photos in landscape with the home button to the right. It's just habit, because videos on phones look much better in landscape. The reason I turn it so the home key is on the right, is that if it's on the left, the phone flops forward because of the way it is attached to the cover. I didn't know that was what made my pictures behave. BTW, once in a while, Google pictures still gets one or two of them turned sideways. ¯\_(ツ)_/¯


----------



## Cooking Goddess (Oct 11, 2021)

I used to have that issue with my Samsung phone. It hasn't been a problem since we bought Moto G phones... which we got in July (mine) and August (Himself's) of 2018.


----------



## blissful (Oct 11, 2021)

skilletlicker said:


> Is there any way that DC's software could be taught to "*read the metadata*?"
> Asked as if I really understood the question.




Well first, Google will answer you question but you must understand each word and some of it is gobbletygook.


Meta data is information that comes with the picture. So it may say, this picture was taken in landscape or portrait, it may say it is taken at a certain time, or it may say it was downloaded at a certain time, or it may say if the device is gps enabled, in a certain location, so the META data is information about the picture.


If I came with metadata, it would say, female, my age, my height, my weight, my marital status, my employment background, my history, my family information, my criminal status, my dinner today and whether I bathe, ever.



Your old dumber phone or camera was more understood by discusscooking's software than your new smarter phone.



Each device is different, and software like this forum interpreted it in its own way, some of it useful some it is ignored. 



So can this discusscookings's software be taught, you mean can someone program it to understand the most current camera/phone picture taking software's meta data? Yes, but it is usually expensive and it probably will not be done. The work around is to figure out how to make your pictures acceptable to the discuss cooking's software. And I know because I've written code for computers, and that is the easiest way to for users to adjust. 



If you have a few 10 thousand dollars, yes you can hire people to fix that. Is it worth it, probably not.


----------



## skilletlicker (Oct 11, 2021)

blissful said:


> Well first, Google will answer you question but you must understand each word...
> ...
> So can this discusscookings's software be taught, you mean can someone program it to understand the most current camera/phone picture taking software's meta data? Yes, but it is usually expensive and it probably will not be done. *The work around is to figure out how to make your pictures acceptable *to the discuss cooking's software. And *I know because I've written code for computers*, and that is the easiest way to for users to adjust.
> If you have a few 10 thousand dollars, yes you can hire people to fix that.
> ...


I'm old enough to remember the days before "Information Services" Departments renamed themselves "Information Technology."
You certainly seem to be deeply rooted in the latter camp.


----------



## Roll_Bones (Oct 11, 2021)

I always "Upload" the photo to my PC.  Then use the "go advanced" option to browse and upload the picture to the forum.  But first I orient the photo and make any adjustments if required.  Then save it.  
I use a PC for this kind of activity.

The forum software is very outdated and the copy/paste function for photos does not exist here. Newer software does have copy paste ability for photos and makes it very easy to post them.
On other forums posting a picture is so simple.  I am a bit surprised one of the admin or site owner is not looking to upgrade.
And if they do, do not start griping. It will be a little different at first, but in no time you will forget what we have now.


----------



## blissful (Oct 11, 2021)

skilletlicker said:


> I'm old enough to remember the days before "Information Services" Departments renamed themselves "Information Technology."
> You certainly seem to be deeply rooted in the latter camp.




You seem to be under the impression that I or discusscooking's software is to be of service to you. Actually, you and I are guests here and we have to adjust. We can adjust our pictures ourselves using trial and error, or at least listen to each other and what other people have done to adjust our pictures and then we can make them align properly.


----------



## skilletlicker (Oct 11, 2021)

blissful said:


> You seem to be under the impression that I or discusscooking's software is to be of service to you. Actually, you and I are guests here and we have to adjust. We can adjust our pictures ourselves using trial and error, or at least listen to each other and what other people have done to adjust our pictures and then we can make them align properly.


 Ooh! Aren't we touchy though?

I didn't demand or even ask DC to change. That question was merely a self-deprecatingly humorous aside. Your first response brought to mind arrogant self-aggrandizement three decades old. Your second clearly and eloquently demonstrates the point to which I only alluded.

Feel free to get your last word in. I  won't further respond.


----------



## Cooking Goddess (Oct 11, 2021)

Roll_Bones said:


> I always "Upload" the photo to my PC.  Then use the "go advanced" option to browse and upload the picture to the forum.  But first I orient the photo and make any adjustments if required.  Then save it.
> I use a PC for this kind of activity.
> 
> The forum software is very outdated and the copy/paste function for photos does not exist here. Newer software does have copy paste ability for photos and makes it very easy to post them.
> ...


OR *skilletlicker* can use the same solution I did when I had this issue: take your photo that you are posting on DC in the landscape format. If this were a professional website where my income was dependent upon appearances, I would worry more. But we're mostly a bunch of fun home cooks who want to share pictures of our meals and cooking. That's my feeling, so I've adjusted to do what works and is easy for me to execute. My current phone does post either format, but I still photograph in landscape most of the time.

As far as outdated software here, at least Discuss Cooking IS here. None of us contributes a penny to its operation. Some sites go away because of operation cost. I'm grateful every time I come here to find that DC still IS here.


----------



## taxlady (Oct 11, 2021)

Cooking Goddess said:


> OR *skilletlicker* can use the same solution I did when I had this issue: take your photo that you are posting on DC in the landscape format. If this were a professional website where my income was dependent upon appearances, I would worry more. But we're mostly a bunch of fun home cooks who want to share pictures of our meals and cooking. That's my feeling, so I've adjusted to do what works and is easy for me to execute. My current phone does post either format, but I still photograph in landscape most of the time.
> 
> As far as outdated software here, at least Discuss Cooking IS here. None of us contributes a penny to its operation. Some sites go away because of operation cost. I'm grateful every time I come here to find that DC still IS here.



Well said.


----------



## dragnlaw (Jan 14, 2022)

*WAAY too big*

How do I reduce the size of the pictures?  Started an album but the pictures are too large to comfortably look at without scrolling.  

How do I reduce?


----------



## Roll_Bones (Jan 14, 2022)

dragnlaw said:


> How do I reduce the size of the pictures?  Started an album but the pictures are too large to comfortably look at without scrolling.
> 
> How do I reduce?



Are you using a phone or a computer? If its a computer, use your photo editor to adjust the size. 
For example:  I use "Photos" in Win 10.  When I connect my phone to the computer I send it to "Photos". Then I can resize and make other editing changes there.  Then select "Save".
Now the photo is in your file saved/corrected if you will.  You can then use the forum software to post it.  Below the post box, choose "Manage Attachments". Then follow the prompts.

Since the software here is old, you have to do this to resize.
New forum software allows for Copy/Paste directly into your post.  It also automatically resizes the picture.
So if the software was updated, you would be able to right click on your photo and choose copy.  Then all you have to do is paste it into your post.

Using a phone is different depending on the phone you have.  Theres where Google is helpful.


----------



## dragnlaw (Jan 14, 2022)

So, I did one picture, man, it will take ages to do them all. I reduced it to 25% and it still is pretty big.  

I do have Windows 10, save from my phone.  Some of these photo's are from several years ago so a variety of camera's, phones were used.  But even so other album pictures didn't do this.  

Also the only way for me to adjust anything is in 'paint'.  I did do it straight from pictures, renamed it and can't find it.  Not the best at this.


----------



## taxlady (Jan 14, 2022)

dragnlaw said:


> So, I did one picture, man, it will take ages to do them all. I reduced it to 25% and it still is pretty big.
> 
> I do have Windows 10, save from my phone.  Some of these photo's are from several years ago so a variety of camera's, phones were used.  But even so other album pictures didn't do this.
> 
> Also the only way for me to adjust anything is in 'paint'.  I did do it straight from pictures, renamed it and can't find it.  Not the best at this.



For anyone who isn't using commercial image software, I recommend IrfanView. It's free and doesn't have any ads. I have been using it for years and years. The website calls it a Graphic Viewer, but you can make lots of adjustments to your pix using it. I resize my pix, taken in landscape, to 800 pixels wide. I have IrfanView set to keeping the same aspect ration, so it automagically makes those pix 600 pixels tall. They upload a whole lot faster in this smaller size.


----------



## Roll_Bones (Jan 15, 2022)

dragnlaw said:


> So, I did one picture, man, it will take ages to do them all. I reduced it to 25% and it still is pretty big.
> 
> I do have Windows 10, save from my phone.  Some of these photo's are from several years ago so a variety of camera's, phones were used.  But even so other album pictures didn't do this.
> 
> Also the only way for me to adjust anything is in 'paint'.  I did do it straight from pictures, renamed it and can't find it.  Not the best at this.



Post whatever size you need to.  Maybe this will wake some up about upgrading the software.


----------



## Vinylhanger (Jan 20, 2022)

taxlady said:


> For anyone who isn't using commercial image software, I recommend IrfanView. It's free and doesn't have any ads. I have been using it for years and years. The website calls it a Graphic Viewer, but you can make lots of adjustments to your pix using it. I resize my pix, taken in landscape, to 800 pixels wide. I have IrfanView set to keeping the same aspect ration, so it automagically makes those pix 600 pixels tall. They upload a whole lot faster in this smaller size.


Also, IrfanView has a batch processor.

Makes doing multiple files easy.  Just make sure to save them to thier own folder.


----------

